

EFF Introduces Coders' Rights List [video] - nsmartt
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nLnIaNFGViw

======
nsmartt
<http://gyazo.com/ff5a4a3bfe8780fe8a33695460ab0ad8>

<http://gyazo.com/67aba0457b1b4a9548487de8c8d0c6b3>

